# Take care



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

"Nineteen foreigners of different nationalities have also been arrested due to *expired residence permits*,"

http://english.ahram.org.eg/NewsCon...Egyptian,-foreign-fugitives-and-violator.aspx

Stay safe!


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Everybody sees bawabs as the nice old galabeya man from Qena that gets the gas bottles filled and helps carry your shopping upstairs....
They're also the first-in-line that the police go to for information about the tenants.
So....if you're overstaying illegally, trust me, it's no secret!!


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

mamasue said:


> Everybody sees bawabs as the nice old galabeya man from Qena that gets the gas bottles filled and helps carry your shopping upstairs....
> They're also the first-in-line that the police go to for information about the tenants.
> So....if you're overstaying illegally, trust me, it's no secret!!



Very true.....what the bawabs don't know is not worth knowing . They are bigger gossips than the women,you often see them all sat together passing on all juicy bits of tittle tattle.


----------

